# Cynical Posting



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

nice watch Jon.

Like that one Jase.

Great collection there Mac.

Right - that's my 50 posts, now I'm off to stick a dozen items on the Sales forum...









Oh all right - there are a lot of fantastic watches and great photos that deserve a bit of admiration, and I've posted the odd 'gee, that's nice' entry myself...


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice post nickk


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Azif anyone would do such a thing


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad you guys notice it as well


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, it's a bit sad isn't it?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

You forgot 40 crap recycled jokes 

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

But remember we also have other long standing "Members" who only _ever_ post in the Sales Forum...I have never seen them post in any other Forum.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What do you do ? Is everyone saying that the 50 post rule is no good and something else has to be done ?

Some other forums do not allow posting in the sales thread at all other than the original post.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hmmm.... OK I'll admit that I did spend some time posting about to get to 50 so I could use the PM system and use the sales area of the forum properly but that's what's going to happen when you put a post limit on the section







which in itself is a good thing really cause you don't want someone coming on and selling something on their first post so it's good at detracting possible fraudsters/scammers etc.

For me, I won't be selling anything for ages cause I've only just started buying









Or have I got the wrong end of this thread...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> What do you do ? Is everyone saying that the 50 post rule is no good and something else has to be done ?


Personally, I think you have to just grin-and-bear it Roy. Take no notice of it. IMHO


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The original reason for the 50 post rule was to stop the "copywatch" brigade spamming us with their site details, it does still happen in the other forums but not very often these days

This subject is what the mod team get more pm's email and reported posts about than any other, but as Rot says what can you do?

"The Watch Forum" should be a community for everyone to join in and the sales forum should be an added extra, it seems some people just see Roy's site (which he pays a lot of money for to keep running) solely AS A WAY OF AVOIDING EBAY FEES!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Who the F*** is "Rot" ? Goes on a weeks holiday and forgets who the boss is.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Can't there be a nominal charge to list a sale? It might pay the hosting fees.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Who the F*** is "Rot" ? Goes on a weeks holiday and forgets who the boss is.


Holiday? That's a relief I was begining top think PG lived in Cherry Hinton


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Speed typing cos the 710 was hollering she wanted a cuppa


















JoT


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Can't there be a nominal charge to list a sale? It might pay the hosting fees.


I've changed my mind, you can delete this post.









Some funny people about in the last 2 months.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Can't there be a nominal charge to list a sale? It might pay the hosting fees.
> ...


Mark we have discussed fees and percentages etc and Jase keeps urging Roy to introduce some sort of charges but the bugger keeps saying no! A Yorkshireman turning down cash


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK this is probably a crazy/overly complicate/ unfair/unworkable idea but how about limiting the amount of sales a person can make after reaching 50 posts, ie 5 until the reach 150 posts, then another 5 until they reach 300 posts?









I appreciate this could be a crap idea brought about by me working nights









Maybe I should have a special warning added to my posts when I`m doing these shifts...

*WARNING DUE TO BEING ON NIGHT SHIFTS THIS MEMBER`S POSTS MAY MAKE EVEN LESS SENSE THEN USUAL*
















EDIT...I`ve just read Paul`s post above about percentages being rejected so ignore this post


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

We'd need a sales forum overlord to do all the counting!









another thing that pisses me of is the single post I'll buy it brigade

I can't pm







so please email me at [email protected]*****.com

or the Will you take less than you asked for brigade!

The only reason I don't delete them is because it wouldn't be fair on the seller.

WTF is wrong with joining in?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Scrap it and just have trades. Most deals between members end up like this anyway, you buy one, you sell one........

Mac, rubbish idea, you need to calm down. Relax, take some watches put them under pillow.................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> We'd need a sales forum overlord to do all the counting!


I did say it might be a crap idea











> another thing that pisses me of is the single post I'll buy it brigade
> 
> I can't pm
> 
> ...


I agree with you on all of those Paul in particular *that* one











MarkF said:


> Scrap it and just have trades. Most deals between members end up like this anyway, you buy one, you sell one........


While it would take away some temptation I can`t agree











> Mac, rubbish idea, you need to calm down. Relax, take some watches put them under pillow.................


Sounds like a very sensible idea


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I can't pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get my email address from


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Alas said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I can't pm
> ...


You might think that's funny. I did.














But it reminded me all too painfully that I needed to change mine, which is now girons(AT)ossur(dot) com.

Many a true word, eh?

Cheers Alastair


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Sell things? Part with a watch? NEVER!









I did try to get rid of a Swatch though. It's a nice red one if anyone wants it.


----------



## criticus (Oct 14, 2006)

For what itâ€™s worth from a newbie, I think itâ€™s a great idea to have some sort of control. As with any form of regulation though, people will always try to find a loophole or a shortcut.

Iâ€™m totally new to watches. I caught the bug a few months ago when my daughterâ€™s latest cheap rubbish broke. Instead of paying out another Â£10 or Â£20 on some high street rubbish, I had a look on a certain auction site. I got her a very nice Ellesse watch, water resistant to 200 meters, and it looks like new. All for the grand price of about Â£15 including postage. I could not believe it. The wife had brought an Ellesse watch a couple of years earlier and paid many times that amount.

I started to have a look at watches for myself, and not wanting to get ripped off, and wanting to get something decent, started searching the internet looking for advice. That is when I stumbled onto this website.

I now have over thirty watches, (mostly Seikoâ€™s and Citizens but also a few Ellesse, not the new designer stuff though, I read a post about them on here somewhere! A couple of Rotaryâ€™s and have just got my first Russian watch.)

Iâ€™ve got nothing that I feel the need to shout about, I just canâ€™t believe it when I get a thing made so carefully and to such tolerances for such little money. (Although I would love to get myself a nice Omega or one of Royâ€™s watches, I know the wife would go spare if I spent that sort of money. Sheâ€™s doing her nut as it is and none of the watches have cost me more than Â£30 most of them well under Â£20.)

As my collection has grown, Iâ€™ve started to get some tools so I can do some basics like battery and strap changes myself and have recently found myself searching for books on watch repairing. (Seeing a post by Alexus, where he has literally brought a Westpointer back to life was amazing.)

You guys have helped me with a very simple repair when I could not get a Crown Stem out of a Seiko 5, and the tips, knowledge and ideas from your forum is great. Iâ€™m now wearing a Citizen watch I brought for myself 24 years ago thanks to Royâ€™s clasp extenders. It was the first decent watch I ever owned and the bracelet is designed for the watch, no other bracelet would have looked right to me.

As for the sales area, and offers of watches for free, I have not used these facilities or tried to take up any offers. As much as I would like to, I donâ€™t feel that I have earned the right to do that yet.

So for what itâ€™s worth from a newbie, keep the controls and if it helps the site make them tighter. This forum is a great facility and any steps needed to keep it great are worth taking.

I think this will put me up to a grand total of four posts now. Still a long way off the 50 but who cares, I think Iâ€™ll be using this site for many years to come.

Kind regards to all,

Criticus


----------



## Slots (Dec 11, 2006)

pg tips said:


> We'd need a sales forum overlord to do all the counting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As a relative newcomer to this forum and a complete novice on watches, I find it very hard to make a meaningful contribution to this site without running the risk of making a complete twit of myself.

Your message does seem to tar every newcomer with the same brush - the seller always has a choice. The buyer with under 50 posts has very few options.

So my options are:

1/ I post 50 meaningless "great watch" posts, and run the risk of being alluded to here.

2/ I hack everyone off with mindnumbingly silly questions and become the village idiot.

3/ I try with as much grace as I possibly can to take a role in this forum, whilst at the same time trying to increase my watch collection.

I have decided on the third option. I hope that still means I can take advantage of the use of ALL the forum has to offer.

Ok, I have probably exagerated it a bit, but with your comments I feel as if you have pushed the newcomer between a rock and a hardplace.

I hope this makes sense..

Regards and thanks to all for a great, informative forum.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Slots said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > We'd need a sales forum overlord to do all the counting!
> ...


Good post slots


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Now that's how to make a noob feel unwelcome.

I've only posted one 'I like your watches' comment, in knuteols' Timex thread, and that's only 'cause I really _do_ like them - and I'm about the most critical bugger there is.

I feel dirty now


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

How about restricting the Sales Forum to those who have purchased a watch from our host??

And I am guilty on most counts, posting jokes to get my count up, tacking on Happy Birthday greetings, Nice watch, etc.

I have also bought a watch from RLT, plus a couple of straps, tools and etc. Also bought a couple of watches through the forum, managed to get in quick and snag a freebie offer, but haven't _sold _anything. 

I have spent countless hours going through each post in each section since I joined, to the detriment of family and work. (I'm addicted to the forum as well as buying watches). Asked a few questions, hopefully given a few good answers back.

Don't like to see the one-post wonders pick up bargains in the Sales corner, but then searches for watches on Google usually return RLT in the top few, so it's natural that someone looking for a watch finds the forum. There's no telling how long someone lurks, either, before joining so that one-hit wonder may have read every post for 6 months before signing up when they just can't resist any longer. But more likely not, and we won't see them again. Just for comparison, my current prized possession was found at a certain other watch-related forum, where I lurked for weeks then signed up and hooked my Doxa with only my second post. But I don't post over there regularly, certainly don't read the posts like I do here, it doesn't have the same feel for me.

Anyway, that's my suggestion. Only qualified RLT buyers allowed to post in the forum. sorry for the administrative headache Roy.


----------



## Icon (Jul 20, 2006)

Well now hold on a jolly second. Are we saying that people with fewer posts aren't allowed to *buy* anything from the sales forum? That's not what the blurb at the top of the forum says; it says you're not allowed to *sell*. It specifically mentions making contact by e-mail. I've bought three items from here, and none of the sellers has ever seemed keen on turning me away...

If it's the intention that <50 types don't buy *or* sell, then perhaps that ought to be stated, or the forum made invisible to us noobs.

Anyway, I expect that this thread will die now. I am Thread Killer. Fear me.

John


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Slots said:


> As a relative newcomer to this forum and a complete novice on watches, I find it very hard to make a meaningful contribution to this site without running the risk of making a complete twit of myself.
> 
> Your message does seem to tar every newcomer with the same brush - the seller always has a choice. The buyer with under 50 posts has very few options.
> 
> ...


Good points and, as newbie who has very little knowledge about watches, I agree that it is very difficult to feel that you are making a worthwhile contribution to the forum. The tendency can be to make posts that perhaps don't offer much information, but I know that I don't want every one of my posts to be "Where can I find?" or "Does anyone have.." If every newbie did that I'm sure we would all be reading topics criticising the number of people who always wanted something without ever making a contribution. However, and in fairness to Nickk, I think that he was referring exclusively to those people who are clearly posting crap for the express purpose of getting to the 50 posts mark purely so that they can take advantage of Roy's generosity in providing a free sales forum.

Personally I think that people who do that are pissing in the wind anyway, I wouldn't buy from someone unless they had a long established reputation on the forum, they can get to 100 posts in a week for all I care, I still won't be sending my money to, essentially anonymous, individuals until they're well known on the forum. I don't buy from ebayers who haven't established a reputation and I don't see why the sales section should be any different.

I have to say that I agree wholeheartedly about certain members who seem to think that it is amusing to repeatedly ask the same question when they have already been given a firm answer by the seller. If you've made an offer, and been turned down, then accept it gracefully, reposting it in a larger font doesn't make it a more attractive offer. Sodd off and play in traffic!!

I'm not a fan of the idea of restricting the sales forum to previous RLT customers (even though I now qualify) - Sorry Martin, It'd be a bloody nightmare to administer. The only other suggestion I could make would be to add a time restriction, eg no posting in the sales section without 50 posts and 2 or 3 months membership. It might help to stop the 50 post race and I would have thought that it could be automated. Lifting the PM restriction would also help, I know that I was in a hurry to get 50 under my belt purely so that I could access personal messaging.

John, move aside for the undisputed thread killer


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Leave it as it is.

Unless I am mistaken some new members ask long term ones to send PMs etc. I would gladly do this. However if most of their posts were in Sales I would tell them to bog off


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Now that's how to make a noob feel unwelcome.
> 
> I've only posted one 'I like your watches' comment, in knuteols' Timex thread, and that's only 'cause I really _do_ like them - and I'm about the most critical bugger there is.
> 
> I feel dirty now


Nothing wrong with dirty


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

How about 50 posts AND you have to be able to explain the term 710


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lets face it, there is never going to be a perfect system...Lets leave it alone and deal with cak as an when it turns up


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think a seller must offer their watches at a 50% discount to anyone who has more than 8900 posts


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> Sell things? Part with a watch? NEVER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Slots said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I can't pm
> ...


Red Swatch !!!??? Wow!

Will it take a lumpy bracelet???

Can someone sell me some extra links because I have a 12" wrist.

Please email me at:

[email protected] :*****: .com








:lol:









P.S. How much do you charge for shipping to Nigeria ?


----------



## Slots (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree with you jasonm. I was not arguing for a change of the system.

I also believe the mods round here know cak when they see it, and will take the appropriate action.

All said and done, this thread has brought up a lot of valid points, especially unlcky alfs comment:



> I wouldn't buy from someone unless they had a long established reputation on the forum, they can get to 100 posts in a week for all I care, I still won't be sending my money to, essentially anonymous, individuals until they're well known on the forum. I don't buy from ebayers who haven't established a reputation and I don't see why the sales section should be any different.


At least if I ever do buy a watch through the sales section, I can have a fair guess who I'll be able to trust...

Btw, isn't the word "Kak"? "Cak" doesn't look right.










Regards

Slots.

Pround owner of the RLT33 and number 55/100 of the RLT 69


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

some good view expressed here









I did say what pisses *ME* off.

I didn't say we should ban lurkers who are only out there waiting for a bargain.

btw don't worry about feeling your making yourself look stupid, I do it most days!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes always hashed over it is. I admit it, I am a dealer and I feel bad.

Yes a dealer of pain and pleasure my wife states. Dunno I in the past have shot Roy the odd buck or two out of a sale, perhaps that is a good gesture now and then that could be followed, always says I don't have to do that though. Bought a couple pieces from him. Buy odds and ends now and then. For me when I sell a piece here it is not at a profit let me tell you. In a small circle, locally, we trade, buy and sell vintage back and forth, that for me is a profit center somewhat, but, I don't sell vintage here, only the odd sampling of newer pieces I dabbled with in 06. I prefer to sell within small groups of people that are known, it lets me see enjoyment and the safe zone of a small group. I mean people are always going to buy a Russian piece, Chinese piece etc. and no dealer referring to our host and all others can carry every make, so selling a piece and giving someone a deal, IMO, would be OK, referring back to statement made earlier in this sentence, since someone will always be purchasing something someone does not carry.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

A few observations from a relative newcomer:


Increasing the 50 post threshold would simply increase the number of inane posts
Inane pointless posts probably reflect much of what is said by most in every day life. If we only stick to the 'necessary', life would be dull and the forum quite empty. 
I donâ€™t need protected from the dealers who simply post here to advertise their products/websites â€" in fact I welcome them because I hate that type of advertising and it tells me to steer clear of them. Rather than deleting them, could the mods move them into a dedicated "Social Outcast" sub-forum (or even the Make us Laugh forum)
We are free to ignore the posts (sales or otherwise) that we donâ€™t like

Surely expecting a perfect forum is like expecting any other community to be perfect â€" it ainâ€™t gonna happen, but overall I would say we have very little to complain about here


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> I think a seller must offer their watches at a 50% discount to anyone who has more than 8900 posts


No it should be for members with over 9000 posts.









There was I think a comment made earlier about making meaningful contributions in posts, I don`t think this is something that should concern people too much, I dread to think how many of my posts have little if anything directly to do with watches


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i dont think you can do anything about the fact there are people out there who see an oppotunity and take it - im sorry if you want to sell watches where better than on a watch forum









yeah im a newbie ,and yeah usually when i add my coment to a thread i dies worse than disco , like everyone else on here though its up to you whether you comment or not .

but if you want to make people feel unwelcome ,threads like this will do the trick .

would never sell a watch on this sales forum or anywhere else for that matter ,and to get my fifty posts , i didnt once post a ooooh nice watch rupert ,why thanks post . so dont brand all the nubies with the same branding thing .

many thanks.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, what a great discussion and to think I got my name in the first line of the first post 

Seriously guys... leave it as it is. Most other sites dont have a 50 post rule, they also dont charge to list items or only allow certain people to buy from the forum etc. If we implement more rules we will drive people away no matter how friendly we are.









We dont have that many new members posting smileys and inane posts imho and I would hope that they dont feel 'stupid' asking newbie questions. Im alway happy to help poeple where I can and I know most other members feel the same way. We were all newbies once. It was less than 2 years ago for me and if you search I asked some humdingers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Some people take advantage of a good thing, others play fairly.

Let's remember where we are, this forum rarely bans anyone from the fold, only if they abuse the forum by selling illegal products do the mods normally intervene.

Some forums are less forgiving, they boast of the fact they have no moderators but the administrator rules with an iron fist.

Our host is more helpful and less intrusive than any other, on any forum I've been a member of, offering help to all and sundry. We should realise what we have here and understand how unique it is.

My suggestion is that members take responsibility for their own actions toward the well being of the forum.

If they won't and want to abuse it, then the moderators will have to do what they are employed for.

Members actions and attitudes will govern how the forum is run.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

JonW said:


> Wow, what a great discussion and to think I got my name in the first line of the first post
> 
> Seriously guys... leave it as it is. Most other sites dont have a 50 post rule, they also dont charge to list items or only allow certain people to buy from the forum etc. If we implement more rules we will drive people away no matter how friendly we are.
> 
> ...


I'm with JonW on this - we were all new once. For the most part, this is a welcoming place, unlike some other watch fora that are just plain snide and hostile, and I like it that way. Yes, there will always be some 'working the system' just to use the Sales forum, but we can spot them for ourselves can't we? Buyer Beware and all that?

And smileys? inane posts? um....I think we all do that from time to time...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

IMHO, this just seems like a lot of fuss about nothing. It's amazing to me that people have spent so much time discussing it (why am I typing this?







)

Either leave it as it or do away with any restriction. If some idiot wants to try and sell his fake watches on this site, he's in for a shock. We usually post a torrent of abuse at him (







), I've seen that happen several times. If it's a dealer, those are usually spotted as well (prices usually too high for us







) and quickly dispatched. If it's a newbie, then I have no problem with them posting to sell or buy --- I'm always interested to see what others have to sell whether they be long established members or whether they're new to the forum.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

This topic has been raised before and will probably surface again in the future.

There is no perfect system but the RLT answer seems to work for most people.

The only question left is :-

Who will claim the title of ultimate killer by being the last one to post on this thread ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

synchro said:


> The only question left is :-
> 
> Who will claim the title of ultimate killer by being the last one to post on this thread ?


It will be Stan...he usually "locks" these type of topics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Lets face it, there is never going to be a perfect system...Lets leave it alone and deal with cak as an when it turns up


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> IMHO, this just seems like a lot of fuss about nothing. It's amazing to me that people have spent so much time discussing it (why am I typing this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree,

Martin


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

I find this thread rather confusing! What's the original point of it again...

1. Moaning about new users randomly posting just to get their count to 50?

2. Moaning about the for sale system?

3. Moaning for the sake of it?

As others have said I think this place is just fine how it is... if there were ANY kind of suggestion it would be to make some of the more off-topic sections not count towards your post count. I'm on another forum with the same software and posts in off-topics and in fact the for sale section don't get added to your post count. That would at least mean people have to attempt to contribute in the main sections etc.

Or... just leave it as it is


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I want to be the last one to post in this thread!!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

synchro said:


> Who will claim the title of ultimate killer by being the last one to post on this thread ?


I'll have a go! I've never sold anything but have had dealings in the sales forum - like others I would only buy from those who have a reputation for trustworthiness. I think this forum works well and like others on here I find it friendly. I was a newbie (still feel like one sometimes!







) who learned a lot from people here - never be a afraid of asking a question!

The mod system works well and the community feel here weeds out the riff raff and undesirables pretty quickly! I quite like the way that it self regulates. Our host is a true gent who's service is second to none.

I think the shysters who are just out to fence moody goods never last long - it's a testament to the contributors here. there's probably not much we need to do other than not foster them...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There will always be people who abuse the forum.

There are people who come here just to sell items and then go slag me and the forum off on other places.

I've had PM's from people complaining about the rules because they have had a banned link deleted and then they have posted stuff for sale and complained about us on other forums.

I find it sad that some people just take advantage and feel that the forum is just here for them.

Thankfully it is only a very few and most of the members are great.

Nothing else can be done, I think that the 50 post rule works to detract dealers and things should be left as they are.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey you two i wanted the last post!!!!!

Blimey "Rot" you behave like you own the place!!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Too true Roy. I came here as I love watches, especially Omegas. I went through a heavy spending phase of watches I wasn't particularly interested in or liked. I also like swapping watches: I already swapped my Seiko Kinetic Diver for a Vostok Europe and my Kurt Zeiss Viper for a Military Mark V. Having said that if I can avoid taking too much of a hit I would be glad too, then again I guess the Bay is for that.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hippo said:


> Hey you two i wanted the last post!!!!!
> 
> Blimey "Rot" you behave like you own the place!!


It used to be I forget myself, sorry.

Rot (formally known as Roy)

"Rot" the offspring of Roy and Jot









Sorry John.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Roy said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you two i wanted the last post!!!!!
> ...


Ooooh - thats put me off my jaffa cake


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Roy said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you two i wanted the last post!!!!!
> ...


That's OK Rot 

Hey you shouldn't be worrying about all of this, you should be relaxing and making a new watch


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> "Rot" the offspring of Roy and Jot


Roy, are you and Jot frogs?









That wicked emoticon looks very like my mating frogs....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

On a much more important note than 50 posts, when do i get my next lot of jewels?


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Jonmurgie said:


> I find this thread rather confusing! What's the original point of it again...
> 
> 1. Moaning about new users randomly posting just to get their count to 50?
> 
> ...


Bagsie last post

Hmm - you make it sound as though moaning were a bad thing...

As an old cynic I was just expressing a view that the primary, if not only motivation of a few newer members seemed to be to gain access to a free selling space (y'see how that 'cynical posting' title works two ways?). It was a bit tongue in cheek. I even used the comedy technique of self-deprecation, even though I'm not very good at it.

I love this place, and I don't like to see it abused. I certainly wasn't having a go at newbies per se, but then threads have life of their own - sometimes you create a monster, and thatâ€™s part of the fun of it all.

Finally, my pre-requisites would be:

1. Knows what a 710 is (already mentioned - love that oneâ€¦!)

2. Has made at least one panicky posting about lost collets resizing a Monster bracelet for the first time.

3. Can identify former JoT watches on the Friday thread from the smart shirt-cuff photos.

4. Likes cats (that is really just so Mac can stay)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

nickk said:


> Finally, my pre-requisites would be:
> 
> 1. Knows what a 710 is (already mentioned - love that oneâ€¦!)
> 
> ...


Those last two seem sort of mutually exclusive to me. JoT would leave if he had to like cats, so you wouldn't see any of those smart shirt-cuffs.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

dam how do I re size this monster bracelet? Can't do it too many cats around me!!! I want the monster to fit so I can wear it out with my new shirt, same as one I saw in a thread somewhere, the 710 got me the shirt for a pressie!!

How's that, am i in??


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

A bit late to this one, but I would have to say keep the status quo. After all, the rules as they stand have helped enable the forum to be the place it is today...which isn't half bad IMHO 









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> nickk said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, my pre-requisites would be:
> ...


Naa, John likes cats really











JoT said:


> Anyway ... the real reason for the post is Michelle Pfeiffer .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

You mean if I post another 43 posts of crap then I get to see the 2nd Hand Sales forum?

Hmmm....


----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> A bit late to this one, but I would have to say keep the status quo. After all, the rules as they stand have helped enable the forum to be the place it is today...which isn't half bad IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having recently joined I agree with Guy.

The rules are OK,

.....you can find out what they are before you join

......if you don't like the rules you don't have to join, simple really









Did I get the last post???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still not


----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

This could go on all night.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My mum and my ex are the _only _people allowed to have the last word on any subject.

I think that's what they said... I wasn't really listening...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Quality posting


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> Wangling some extra posts for the sales forum, no doubt ... tz ... tz ... tz ...
> 
> BTW: do you wanna buy a nice Glashuette watch at a good price? Muehle Nautische Instrumente Big Sports M12.


Will that include the special 75% reduction for 9000 posters?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This isn't as good as the bowl







thread


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Whatever you do, people will always try and abuse the system. Those that stay around don't. Sometimes you just have to put up with it.

The 50 post rule helps and the sales forum is a good thing. Sometimes you just have to sell, to buy something you really want.

This tread is running and running, so I'm probably going to be 2-3 pages behind when I finish this post


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I think that on pretty much any forum regardless of it's theme you can guarantee some niggles or cynicism (it can't ever be perfect for all the members). I personally have found this forum very helpful with a great learning curve for info; with a good crowd of people ...and those people are what give the forum it's character ...not the people racking up the post counts for little reason (although I put my hand to being guilty of doing so, just to get to the elusive PMs and find out what else is on the site). I read the posts avidly, enjoy looking at the site and think it's a good set up everyone has here.

PS - The last post? ....Well maybe for a minute or two


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Excuse me butting in...

...as a noob, am I in the right thread to make a cynical posting about nothing in particular to get my posts past 50?

I'll get me coat...


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 10, 2006)

Every little helps


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What really gets my goat is some old fart constantly posting barely coherant nonsense in a pathetic attempt to boost his post count up to 10,000


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> What really gets my goat is some old fart constantly posting barely coherant nonsense in a pathetic attempt to boost his post count up to 10,000


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

What do we win when we get past the magic fifty anyway...?

A certificate... entry into some secret chatroom... a tattoo?

I'm more interested in the significance of the pin pallet







???

Oh look I'm forty!!!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> What do we win when we get past the magic fifty anyway...?
> 
> A certificate... entry into some secret chatroom... a tattoo?
> 
> ...


You get a bigger target to hit next time. Plus 40% discount on all watches is the Sales Forum( priced between 26p - 28p). That what I was told anyway.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> What really gets my goat is some old fart constantly posting barely coherant nonsense in a pathetic attempt to boost his post count up to 10,000


Ah, but we have to make allowances for your SPWD (Short-term Post Work Dementia).









At least it used to be short-term but I'm starting to wonder now.


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

If this were theBay, then we'd all be required to verify our identity etc at some point, so I think the sellers forum should be available only after 100 posts and a photocopy of your credit card/passport/mortgage deeds or something?..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

We were watching the individual 

bit of a give away though wasn't it? if he'd posted one sale a week perhaps he'd have not been so obvious but 5 in minutes of each other


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

murph said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > What really gets my goat is some old fart constantly posting barely coherant nonsense in a pathetic attempt to boost his post count up to 10,000
> ...


EDIT> My reply made even less sense then normal so I deleted it to avoid total confusion


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> murph said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Ahem.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

nickk said:


> nice watch Jon.
> 
> Like that one Jase.
> 
> ...


Yeah - shocking what some pepole will do!! (My first post - 49 to go)


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Now we all blessed with oppressive moderation, perhaps the mods could decide if the first 50 posts qualify for inclusion to the sales forum ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You might find out in 7 posts


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> What really gets my goat is some old fart constantly posting barely coherant nonsense in a pathetic attempt to boost his post count up to 10,000


Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Griff said:


> You might find out in 7 posts


43 posts in six months, hardly desperate to flog stuff. I enjoy the forum and admire the moderators for the







they put up with.

Keep up the good work & thanks to all for making this the place it is.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

thenikjones said:


> Every little helps


Lightening the load 

cheers

Dave


----------

